# PWs: A total mystery!



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Granted, I have only read, re-read, and read again. and then started to read the whole lot again! And it's still a mystery!

I need a new PW. I have the very first Karcher K411 and it has served me well for many years. In fact, it has outlived me: my back is knackered and I'm past lifting the thing repeatedly to get all around the car. My first instinct is simply to replace the hose with one that is long enough - however, years ago I accidentally cross-threaded the hose to PW connection. The Karcher still does sterling work, but it's time to replace it.

It seems to me that there is either the Nelfisk40 or 50, or the Kranzel equivalent. Basically, it has to be on wheels, allow upgrades of the hose and lance, and of course the snow foam thingy goes without question. The hose has to be long enough to go all around the car (a Focus) without having to move the PW.

I'd be grateful for advice. Many thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

With suitable connections and a decent hose from Qwashers. Your pressure washer wouldn’t have to move at all bud. In my current situation my pressure washer stays within 12’ of water and electric connections. The adapted hose and lance goes the other 60’ :thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

budget?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Just for info, a 10 meter hose will get you comfortably from one front wheel around the back of the car to the other front wheel. I tend to put the pw at one end of the car and work down each side separately but when it comes up for replacement, I’ll definitely choose a longer hose of at least 15 meters, preferably 20.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've got a nilfisk that is a solid unit, its the E140.3-9 X-Tra....its outlasted any other PW I've had, infact once I had to go out after cleaning my car but left the unit on with no water supply attached and for whatever reason, I came back to a garage full of smoke and the unit running, still runs like a dream with no leaks 

you can get a good array off additional attachments for it although I focused on getting the 90 degree attachment for arches and a wide angled fan nozzle to cover more area.
I got it from screwfix a good few years back but I've just took a quick look to see if the price was the same (£200) but I cant even see the e140 on their site anymore! 

Only problem I have with the machine....well, hose... its the awful plastic material that loves to curl itself back up when your not looking and get knotted....so do as others have suggested and get a longer rubber hose from qwashers on ebay :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

A good PW is heavy. My Kränzle 2160 is 40 KG. Why? Because the engine is solid and a powerful low RPM (way less annoying noise) runner and mostly, because the pumphead (the actual compression chambers on top of the engine etc) is all brass. That's one of the telltale signs of a quality PW. All Kränzle are that way, actual top end Kärchers still might (or use the cheaper Aluminium pump heads). Kärcher of old was a homemade, local solid brand. Kärcher now is cheap China mass production, with the cheap plastic pumpheads on all lower to midrange models, that are imho rubbish.

And that's why my Kränzle has a 15m Hose with a turnable drum.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Moet1974 said:


> With suitable connections and a decent hose from Qwashers. Your pressure washer wouldn't have to move at all bud. In my current situation my pressure washer stays within 12' of water and electric connections. The adapted hose and lance goes the other 60' :thumb:


Thanks - that sounds ideal: it's clear that the current set is not fit for purpose. Could i ask what you have and if I could afford it with £400 budget (can stretch to £500 if necessary).


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

bigbruiser said:


> budget?


£400.

but could stretch to £500 if absolutely necessary:thumb:


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> Just for info, a 10 meter hose will get you comfortably from one front wheel around the back of the car to the other front wheel. I tend to put the pw at one end of the car and work down each side separately but when it comes up for replacement, I'll definitely choose a longer hose of at least 15 meters, preferably 20.


That's really helpful - thank you.

Did the hose come with the unit or was it an upgrade?


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Atkinson91 said:


> I've got a nilfisk that is a solid unit, its the E140.3-9 X-Tra....its outlasted any other PW I've had, infact once I had to go out after cleaning my car but left the unit on with no water supply attached and for whatever reason, I came back to a garage full of smoke and the unit running, still runs like a dream with no leaks
> 
> you can get a good array off additional attachments for it although I focused on getting the 90 degree attachment for arches and a wide angled fan nozzle to cover more area.
> I got it from screwfix a good few years back but I've just took a quick look to see if the price was the same (£200) but I cant even see the e140 on their site anymore!
> ...


Thank you. The 140 certainly looks the business but the latest editions seem to have connectors that prevent hose upgrades...:wall:
Any way around it?


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

voon said:


> A good PW is heavy. My Kränzle 2160 is 40 KG. Why? Because the engine is solid and a powerful low RPM (way less annoying noise) runner and mostly, because the pumphead (the actual compression chambers on top of the engine etc) is all brass. That's one of the telltale signs of a quality PW. All Kränzle are that way, actual top end Kärchers still might (or use the cheaper Aluminium pump heads). Kärcher of old was a homemade, local solid brand. Kärcher now is cheap China mass production, with the cheap plastic pumpheads on all lower to midrange models, that are imho rubbish.
> 
> And that's why my Kränzle has a 15m Hose with a turnable drum.


Thank you that's very helpful: I suspect my Karcher is a reasonable unit as it's a very early model and very heavy (in my mind!)

I have a £400 budget (can stretch to £500 but would use a lot of banked good will from the Mrs which i have other plans for!) - would my budget buy a set up similar to yours?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

150 too expensive? It has a brass head.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Atkinson91 said:


> I've got a nilfisk that is a solid unit, its the E140.3-9 X-Tra....its outlasted any other PW I've had, infact once I had to go out after cleaning my car but left the unit on with no water supply attached and for whatever reason, I came back to a garage full of smoke and the unit running, still runs like a dream with no leaks
> 
> you can get a good array off additional attachments for it although I focused on getting the 90 degree attachment for arches and a wide angled fan nozzle to cover more area.
> I got it from screwfix a good few years back but I've just took a quick look to see if the price was the same (£200) but I cant even see the e140 on their site anymore!
> ...


Plus 1 , got this not long ago and its an excellent machine, regarding a replacement hose, ive contacted qwashers and they are not sure if the hose for the e140 2.9 will fit this one, i need to check the banjo bolt


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Get the E140 from Amazon currently at £169.99 then spend another £50 odd on a 15m reinforced hose from Direct Hoses. 
Lots of people seem to recommend Q washers but I emailed, text and phoned them and never got any response to any of it so quite happily took my money to Direct Hoses who were much more helpful.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I recently bought the Nilfisk 150 and must say it is some piece of kit. 

I went for it over the 130/140 due to brass cylinder head, brass fittings, and 10m wire core hose which is anti-kink. 

Plenty of power with 5m mains cable. Can vary pressure coming out of lance via end fitting.

I usually set it at the back of the car which allows me to walk round pretty much the whole car, though there will be times i habe to go round the other way. A Rover 75 is longer than you think!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Leebo310 said:


> Get the E140 from Amazon currently at £169.99 then spend another £50 odd on a 15m reinforced hose from Direct Hoses.
> Lots of people seem to recommend Q washers but I emailed, text and phoned them and never got any response to any of it so quite happily took my money to Direct Hoses who were much more helpful.


Is yours the 3.9 or the 2.9 as I know the hose upgrade fits the 2.9 but unsure if it fits the 3.9?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

3.9 Xtra buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Leebo310 said:


> 3.9 Xtra buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a star, you dont have the link to the hose by any chance, sorry to be a pest


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don’t mate. I’ve just checked (before you’d asked actually!) and it was through eBay and a while ago so my history doesn’t go back that far! 
They had a few different types from memory but only a few were compatible with the hose reel. Like I said, I just emailed them and they confirmed which one fitted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you're up for a wee bit of a project you could make something really cracking:

Annovi Reverberi *11 litres / min* @ 110 bar pump and motor - £200 *EDIT*: The price excludes VAT and carriage at £22 so isn't _quite_ as much of a bargain as it first appeared....sorry if I got anyone's hopes up!

20m rubber hose - £45

A gun, lance and nozzle setup of your choice - lots to choose from - say, £60

Rubber mains cable and plug - £22

Platform trolley - £20

Some suitable anti-vibration mountings for the pump and motor - £20 (not sure what size the mounting threads on the AR unit are, guessing M8/M10?)

IP66 junction box - £5

By my maths that comes to £372, the balance being for a suitable piece of plywood to mount the motor / pump and junction box to (with the anti-vibe mountings), whatever hardware is needed to attach that plywood to the platform trolley, and any adaptors needed to get the hose to attach to the gun

Easy to move, loads of performance, loads of hose, whatever gun and lance setup you want, plus a nice little project to build it all up.

(I completely understand that this is not everyone's cup of tea if you're looking for an out of the box solution, but the performance would be superb and being an AR pump and motor, you will be able to get spare parts, service etc so it should last you a long while).

Or just get the right adaptors etc to put a proper hose on the Karcher you've got - you mentioned it's cross threaded but with sufficient care it ought to be possible to get something to fit to give you a "new" outlet that a longer hose can be attached to.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

@steelghost

I like projects  I can't say anything about that Annovi Pumps quality/service support etc, but on paper it is quite nice with a good waterflow (dirt has to be washed off .. low flow cheap stuff doesn't cut it) and a brass pumphead. Not a low RPM one at 2880 but at that price, it's okay


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Just get a Kranzle and carry the thing. Lifting weight is good for you


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

steelghost said:


> If you're up for a wee bit of a project you could make something really cracking:
> 
> Annovi Reverberi *11 litres / min* @ 110 bar pump and motor - £200
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - I'm not great at DIY type things so preference would be as a complete out of the box solution with option of hose upgrade later if required.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Rían P said:


> I recently bought the Nilfisk 150 and must say it is some piece of kit.
> 
> I went for it over the 130/140 due to brass cylinder head, brass fittings, and 10m wire core hose which is anti-kink.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - this is the direction my mind is working at the moment.

Is it possible to upgrade the hose in the future? Maybe 15metres?


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

voon said:


> A good PW is heavy. My Kränzle 2160 is 40 KG. Why? Because the engine is solid and a powerful low RPM (way less annoying noise) runner and mostly, because the pumphead (the actual compression chambers on top of the engine etc) is all brass. That's one of the telltale signs of a quality PW. All Kränzle are that way, actual top end Kärchers still might (or use the cheaper Aluminium pump heads). Kärcher of old was a homemade, local solid brand. Kärcher now is cheap China mass production, with the cheap plastic pumpheads on all lower to midrange models, that are imho rubbish.
> 
> And that's why my Kränzle has a 15m Hose with a turnable drum.


Just checked the Kranzel 2160 - what a beauty! Unfortunately it's double my budget!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

andyfish said:


> Just checked the Kranzel 2160 - what a beauty! Unfortunately it's double my budget!


Yeah it's an expensive bugger. It's smaller consumer brother is the 1152 .. also well built but normal RPM engine. But that's close to the Nilfisk, which is half the price of the 1152 again, but still looks fairly solid with the brass head.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

andyfish said:


> Thanks for this - this is the direction my mind is working at the moment.
> 
> Is it possible to upgrade the hose in the future? Maybe 15metres?


I can't say for certain as I haven't researched much into as I've never felt the need. 10m can sometimes get in the way, but a quick search on Google shows a possibility of upgrading the hose to 15m (provided there's a hose reel attached on the washer)

http://www.brownspressurewashers.co.uk/hoses/85-nilfisk-superflex-15m-hose-for-e140-p150.html

Not affiliated with above site but it was literally the first one I saw in search results.

For the money, I don't know what else you could ask for. The p150 is reasonably quiet, apt on board storage, solid build quality and feel, as well as adaptable pressure. It has a detergent tank also with a varying dilution knob. It isn't light, but it is easy to manoeuvre with the wheels.

Only potential quam is that i don't think you can use most of their other attachments. I could be wrong though. Mind you, the normal attachment and patio/yard 'super extreme cleaner extravaganza' attachment (not real name) have been more than enough for me.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

steelghost said:


> If you're up for a wee bit of a project you could make something really cracking:
> 
> Annovi Reverberi *11 litres / min* @ 110 bar pump and motor - £200
> 
> ...


Not wanting to hijack the thread but I'm wondering what the relative cleaning power of that set up would be compared to say the Nilfisk P150 and the Kranzle 1050P. The Kranzle quotes higher operating pressure at 130Bar (18% up on the AR pump) but only 450 litres.hour flow compared to the 660 of the AR (30% down on the AR). The Nilfisk is quoted at 610l/hr and a max pressure of 150Bar (misleading as its probably 130Bar operating); which if you work off 130Bar is 18% up on the AR with only 9% less flow.

Anyone care to comment on whether flow is worth more than pressure when it comes to cleaning (assuming same nozzle pattern and distance from target)


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

@steelghost

Brilliant post!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For rinsing and clearing panels of solution and loosened muck, flow trumps pressure. 11 litres / minute @ 110 bar would be great for cars, particularly for snowfoam. Maybe not so great for eg removing graffiti from walls.

Edit: The Nilfisk manual for the P150 rates it at 9 litres per minute / 140 bar operating pressure. These are not specs that will disappoint anyone, but purely based on performance, I'd choose the AR combo if I was starting from scratch. That said it depends if you want a little project or something you can just pull out of the box and use. I like the idea of being able to get a motor and pump combo that suits me, and then choose the hose, lance etc separately.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

percymon said:


> Anyone care to comment on whether flow is worth more than pressure when it comes to cleaning (assuming same nozzle pattern and distance from target)


I think you need to take both into account. Good old Karcher marketing has lead everyone to believe it's about pressure only. It isn't.

I would imagine a suitable 'number' - cleaning power if you like - would be the product of water flow and pressure. But remember some pumps have pre-installed chemical injectors (Kranzles especially) that remove 30- to 40 bar from appearing at the nozzle.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Rían P said:


> I can't say for certain as I haven't researched much into as I've never felt the need. 10m can sometimes get in the way, but a quick search on Google shows a possibility of upgrading the hose to 15m (provided there's a hose reel attached on the washer)
> 
> http://www.brownspressurewashers.co.uk/hoses/85-nilfisk-superflex-15m-hose-for-e140-p150.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

After a lot of deep thinking, consideration, comparison, cross referencing, price checking and reflecting on everyone's advice (or dilly-dallying as the Mrs calls it!) i have gone for the Nelfisk p150 with 6m hose extension (giving 16m).

A sincere thanks for all your advice: it really has been very helpful.
Andrew


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Let's say it this way: For normal use (that we use) Flow is more important than extreme pressure. So a PW at 10 liters/minute with 110 bar is way, way better, than one at 4 liters/minute and 130 bar.

You will quickly notice, that PWs are sold by pressure to people usually. Like MPixels with cameras. But: Cheap products have total crap flow (4 liters per minute etc) and cheat with pressure, in that they always talk about maximum reachable pressure, which you'll never have in normal running, while quality brands like Kraenzle tend to talk about actual work pressure.

Personally, I'd never buy anything with less than around 7 liters/minute (my Kränzle 2160 Swiss version has 10, swiss here meaning it tops at 2.1 kW). You need that water out there that hits the dirt and it has to flow away and not just silly steam generation with so little water you can't get the dirt off.

But check the power required: Super high flow AND pressure is usually a 3+ kW machine. Which is why I have a special version to top at 2 kW (slightly less flow and pressure), required to keep my fuses unblown.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

andyfish said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> After a lot of deep thinking, consideration, comparison, cross referencing, price checking and reflecting on everyone's advice (or dilly-dallying as the Mrs calls it!) i have gone for the Nelfisk p150 with 6m hose extension (giving 16m).
> 
> ...


I do not think you will be disappointed! From the specs it's a beast of a machine, I've never heard a bad word said about one on here, and they are widely very well reviewed :thumb:


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

steelghost said:


> I do not think you will be disappointed! From the specs it's a beast of a machine, I've never heard a bad word said about one on here, and they are widely very well reviewed :thumb:


Thanks fella - can't wait for it to be delivered: it's better than Christmas day!!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hehe ... I hope it's not like me, who has no real spacey garage and always has to get the bugger out and set it up etc till you're so fedup with that you go back to just normal washing  Have fun, though!


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

voon said:


> Hehe ... I hope it's not like me, who has no real spacey garage and always has to get the bugger out and set it up etc till you're so fedup with that you go back to just normal washing  Have fun, though!


I know what you mean with the garage - it was built in 1988 with the original house build. I can just about get Fanny in (Fanny is the name of the car) but it is a real squeeze getting out of it (and I'm not a poker) so that clothing (esp coats) can damage the paintwork. As a result the garage is use for storage. The Nelfist will stay set up at the side of the tap. Job done:thumb:

PS wifey thinks I'm completely barking for ordering a £400 PW when there are PWs for less than £100. Anyone else have a partner who, as far as they are concerned, find the attraction of detailing a total fmystery?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Quality costs  In theory, with the rbass head an all, the thing should last you quite a long while. Keep it maintained and you quite probably do not require a Kraenzle for decades of usage. Some people buy high heels for 400 so, what gives 

PS: Did you check powerratings? At 2900W, a 10A fuse won't do at 220V. Just asking because where I live, 10A is the usual max (with somewhat rarer 16A).


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

voon said:


> PS: Did you check powerratings? At 2900W, a 10A fuse won't do at 220V. Just asking because where I live, 10A is the usual max (with somewhat rarer 16A).


Most circuits in the UK are 13A, so it should be fine so long as there's no other significant loads on at the same time.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

steelghost said:


> If you're up for a wee bit of a project you could make something really cracking:
> 
> Annovi Reverberi *11 litres / min* @ 110 bar pump and motor - £200 *EDIT*: The price excludes VAT and carriage at £22 so isn't _quite_ as much of a bargain as it first appeared....sorry if I got anyone's hopes up!
> 
> ...


Callum - you are a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad influence lol!

I just ordered the AR pump, Anti - vibration feet and QR hose couplings - will need to source hose and gun/lance etc but I'm in no rush.

It's complete overkill for my needs, but hopefully will see me 10+ years of service (my current Karcher is at least 12yrs old!). I missed the Kranzle group buy (again  ) but going this route should give me Kranzle 1150 performance for Kranzle 1050 money


----------



## paddyman (Feb 24, 2018)

percymon said:


> Callum - you are a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad influence lol!
> 
> I just ordered the AR pump, Anti - vibration feet and QR hose couplings - will need to source hose and gun/lance etc but I'm in no rush.
> 
> It's complete overkill for my needs, but hopefully will see me 10+ years of service (my current Karcher is at least 12yrs old!). I missed the Kranzle group buy (again  ) but going this route should give me Kranzle 1150 performance for Kranzle 1050 money


Hi guys, this is a really great idea. It has me very interested.

For a slight twist, rather than trying to move the AR pump about on a trolley, how would it perform if i hard plumbed it into my utility room, plugged in and attached to the floor?. I would then run a 30-35meter high pressure hose from it.

Then all i would need to move is the reel and lance to the front / back garden and press the trigger , much easier. Im sure there's other cleaning jobs around the house i would use it for if its quick to use.

Any thoughts?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You can set up any pressure washer as a static install, especially if you have a reel on the wall with a link hose to the PW outlet. This is pretty much what I've done with my Kränzle HD7.

That said, if you're intending to have a static install the bare pump and motor combos are particularly worth considering as you are not paying for wheels or even a chassis that you will not use. They also give you free choice of hose, gun etc as none are included. 

35m of hose is enough that you will experience a certain amount of pressure drop, especially if a significant part of the hose is coiled up on the reel. That said, with a static install you don't always have much choice of where to put things. Look at DN 08 hose (ie with 8mm internal diameter) to minimise pressure drop.

Having a hose on a reel does make it much quicker to get the machine up and going, but be aware that you need to protect it from frost, even more than you would a normal hose pipe.

I don't think percymon has got his setup going yet, the combo he got seemed to be faulty and had to be sent back to Italy to be checked.


----------



## paddyman (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks SG, will definitely be using DN08 hose. I will measure up but i reckon 30m will be plenty. The utility room is indoors (same room as washing / dryer), frost wont be an issue.

They seem a great pump, according to the site they are 36kg in weight on their own. Im surprised perymon had issues with his.

If i go down this route i will definitely be pairing it with a quality hose / lance combo.

Very interesting project to scheme about.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

steelghost said:


> I don't think percymon has got his setup going yet, the combo he got seemed to be faulty and had to be sent back to Italy to be checked.


Shame this news has put me off buying one.

Damian at Qwashers doesn't rate them at all and says parts availability is an issue too


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Just to add..

I may have had a bad example, but story to date..

plumbed up to high pressure hose via quick release coupling on outlet, standard garden hose inlet (very good mains pressure/flow). Plugged directly into garage 13A socket with no other electrical items on the same circuit. Pulled gun trigger to allow any through flow from mains pressure. Switched unit on with the gun trigger depressed - immediately tripped the 16A type B mcb in the consumer unit. Tried several times with same result. Disconnected hoses and switched on for a few seconds, managed to get the pump to run in a 'dry' state. 

Decided to swap the MCB out for a type C, on basis the unit was pulling a high load on initial start up. Tried again , only to blow the 13A fuse in the mains plug. This would suggest the unit was pulling well over 20A, perhaps as much as 60A based on the immediate fuse failure

At this point i decided it was time to talk/send back to Exchange Engineering - who kindly arranged for TNT to collect the unit (bear in mind it's 22Kg so I had no cheap courier option if i was paying !). Unit arrived back at E-E on 9th Feb, they sent it straight back to AR in Italy for test. Still waiting to hear from them, no update as of last Friday.

I should say that on initial delivery to me the stop start pressure switch housing was damaged, E-E sent out a complete switch unit following day, from which i just needed to replace the housing, so did not have to distrurb any wiring or open up the switch panel.

I do wonder whether there may be an issue with the capacitor, but with little time to meddle with it, and the risk of invalidating any warranty with my intervention I took the 'return for test' option.

I'm not desperate to get the unit back, and i hope they find a fault with the unit that explains my experiences. If I was detailing on a daily basis then clearly I'd be in a different place.

It'd be easy for me to say 'I should have bought a Kranzle' but if it is a faulty unit / damaged in transit then that could happen to any make/model with courier mishandling; so for the time being I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

percymon said:


> Just to add..
> 
> I may have had a bad example, but story to date..
> 
> ...


To bring things to a close, the item was returned to Exchange Engineering, who sent it stright on to Annovi-Reverberi in Italy. After several weeks of chasing, with no update coming my way from Annovi, E-E gave me a full refund.

I'd have prefered to have known whether there was an issue with the machine and, if so, had a replacement machine -on paper its just what i wanted !

So I'm currently back on my 15 yr old ,pulsing but all original, Karcher K2. My 15m of quality high pressure hose, two Suttner trigger guns, various lances, swivels and quick releases all sat idle for now.

I keep looking at the Karcher K4/K5 in their outlet store, but think i'll just keep hanging on for the next Kranzle deal and get a K7/122


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

And I've now ordered a HD7/122.

Will probably sell the standard Kranzle gun, standard lance, dirtkiller lance and the hose on eBay as I already have all the guns and hose that I need.


----------



## cl0nd0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Also looking at a new PW and weighing up a Kranzle or a petrol. I like the idea of the K7/K10 as its small and quiet but with a petrol I could get anything from 15-20 ltr/min. 

Any reason people seem to be going for K7 over K10? I thought the 10 ltr/min of the K10 would be beneficial?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

cl0nd0n said:


> Also looking at a new PW and weighing up a Kranzle or a petrol. I like the idea of the K7/K10 as its small and quiet but with a petrol I could get anything from 15-20 ltr/min.
> 
> Any reason people seem to be going for K7 over K10? I thought the 10 ltr/min of the K10 would be beneficial?


K7 is able to run off a static water feed so can utilised stored rainwater or suck from a water tank in a valetting van. Its also lower power consumption so can be run from a mobile generator.

The K10 is a big step up in theoretical cleaning power with almost 50% more flow rate.

Firstly, check your water feed rate - to comfortably run the K10 from a hose feed you need at least 12l/minute hose supply (that allows for other items drawing water on the mains while washing the car, eg washing machine, house taps/showers etc.).

Secondly, check your normal domestic electrical circuit can handle the added power consumption of the K10 (it's not excessive by any means but if you have a std 13A ring to the garage and you have other electrical items plugged in it may be tight).

A few years ago the K10 was quite a bit more expensive than the K7, but that price gap has disappeared now.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Kränzle do do petrol powered machines... http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.co.uk/kranzle-petrol-diesel-pressure-washers-1.html ...but they are all absolute beasts and priced accordingly!


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

percymon said:


> To bring things to a close, the item was returned to Exchange Engineering, who sent it stright on to Annovi-Reverberi in Italy. After several weeks of chasing, with no update coming my way from Annovi, E-E gave me a full refund.
> 
> I'd have prefered to have known whether there was an issue with the machine and, if so, had a replacement machine -on paper its just what i wanted !
> 
> ...


Hello, how much did you end up paying for the pump and motor? I did phone them for a quote and I think it came to more than £500 plus vat for the pump and motor alone. That was an 11ltr/min pump at 110Bar pressure.

Thank you.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

LaugarShabz said:


> Hello, how much did you end up paying for the pump and motor? I did phone them for a quote and I think it came to more than £500 plus vat for the pump and motor alone. That was an 11ltr/min pump at 110Bar pressure.
> 
> Thank you.


The offer on their homepage was £199

But after vat, courier shipping and a set of anti vibration feet itcame in just shy of £300

I note in their paper catalogue the motor pump is listed now at ca £400 before vat etc; it might still be on offer as well.

Had I known the result of the return (eg faulty capacitor, chafed wires etc) I'd probably still suggest people consider it. But, not knowing whether mine was typical or faulty I can't recomend it.

On paper a great machine, looked well built but ...

The kranzle K7 I now have has similar build quality in feel, perhaps not quite as good as the annovi but that's splitting hairs to be honest.


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

That seems to have been a great offer Percymon, if it had worked that is. 

The price without offer is too high for my budget anyway. Seems like I'll have to wait for the kranzle offer by elite car care.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

LaugarShabz said:


> I'll have to wait for the kranzle offer by elite car care.


Ready and waiting June i guess


----------

